# VIP 222 and VOIP



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

I have that combination. I got the original nag telling me it was looking for a phone line. Well, I plugged it in, and the warning went away (it never dialed out, but checked for a dial tone). But, yesterday when I came home from work, all my Tivo recorded was the warning on my screen that it needs to call out. Does anyone have VOIP working with the VIP 222, or any other Dish receiver? I don't mind connecting it, but I have tried to dial out with an old 301, and it never worked. I have lingo.com as my VOIP service. Never a problem with voice calls, it just cannot handle data it seems.

Any suggestions for getting it to work? I would like to keep from getting the additional receiver fee.


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

An update. I've tried everything to make VOIP (http://www.lingo.com) work with this receiver. Nothing. Nada. Zilch. I called Lingo and asked for more bandwidth, they said I am at full bandwidth. I am hoping that the ethernet port eventually works. That way I can use that for connecting to DN.


----------



## averageguy (Oct 24, 2007)

Newsman, I have the same combo as you--Lingo and the 222. For the moment I am eating the phone-access fee...specifically because the Lingo box (and DSL router) is in another room, and I'd need a wireless phone jack to get my 222 hooked into the phone line.

Which brings me to my question: do you have the Lingo box next to the 222, or are you using a wireless jack? Whichever way you're doing it, you might consider the other way...

-Matt


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

My lingo box is in another room. So, I was using a very long cord to run from the lingo box to the 222. Could the long cord be a problem? If I could make it work, I would be able to hide the phone cord and use a splitter at the lingo box to make it work. The only thing the 222 could do was detect a dial tone, but not connect to DN's server. I hope they make the ethernet connection work soon, so I don't have to waste $5/month.


----------



## averageguy (Oct 24, 2007)

The ethernet option raises another question...I also have no ethernet port nearby the 222: is there some sort of wireless ethernet hub? I mean, there are wireless USB dongles...what I'm wondering is if there is something you could plug into the 222s ethernet port (when it works) that connects to your router wirelessly?

I hope this makes some sense...

-Matt

PS I doubt that the long cord matters, except we are talking about VOIP instead of analog phone (does it degrade with distance?). But that reminds me...another question!!! What is your broadband source? I've got DSL, and there is lots of talk that it creates a noisy line...if so, a DSL filter on your line might help Lingo.


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

When the ethernet connection does become usable, I will use this unit to make the connection to my router. Unless, they develop something that works like this unit.

I do have DSL. Where can I get a DSL filter from? Mind you, I have no local phone service. DSL only. VOIP and the cell phone are my ways of communicating from home.


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

newsman said:


> When the ethernet connection does become usable, I will use this unit to make the connection to my router. Unless, they develop something that works like this unit.
> 
> I do have DSL. Where can I get a DSL filter from? Mind you, I have no local phone service. DSL only. VOIP and the cell phone are my ways of communicating from home.


Your pretty much screwed unless you have a phone line hooked up to the receiver that has a dial tone, that can dial out at this point.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

yoyo1010 said:


> Your pretty much screwed unless you have a phone line hooked up to the receiver that has a dial tone, that can dial out at this point.


From my understanding from previous Charlie Chats, the entire ViP line will eventually be able to connect via Broadband or Phone line. So if you don't have a phone line it can connect via broadband instead. Not sure how far away this is for the 211 or 222...


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

newsman said:


> When the Ethernet connection does become usable, I will use this unit to make the connection to my router. Unless, they develop something that works like this unit.
> 
> I do have DSL. Where can I get a DSL filter from? Mind you, I have no local phone service. DSL only. VOIP and the cell phone are my ways of communicating from home.


Yes there are several devices, Sling has one, Home Plug types of devices exist. Basically some can create an AP wireless point, and some will use your home's AC wiring. I hear positive things about both technologies. For me, having several devices in my media cabinet that required Ethernet, it was easier for me to run a CAT5e line.


----------



## averageguy (Oct 24, 2007)

Jason Nipp said:


> Yes there are several devices, Sling has one, Home Plug types of devices exist. Basically some can create an AP wireless point, and some will use your home's AC wiring. I hear positive things about both technologies. For me, having several devices in my media cabinet that required Ethernet, it was easier for me to run a CAT5e line.


Jason, thanks for clarifying. Please let me know if I've got this sorted out:

(1) There are "wireless" phone jacks, which allow you to plug a receiver in your electrical line, and receive a dial tone (assuming you have a live phone line...possibly VOIP). Some have used these with success (on Dish receivers), some not.

(2) There are comparable devices for ethernet...you plug a receiver into a power outlet, and it will pick up a wireless WiFi signal (presumably broadcast by a WiFi router) and allow an ethernet device to plug in. Is it that simple? I get the feeling this is wrong...is it that the transmitter plugs into a power outlet (at the broadband source), and then uses the power wiring to transmit the signal to the receiver?

I had realized there were boosters or antenna that extend your WiFi signal, but this sounds slightly different. Is that what an "access point" means? I find the term very ambiguous, because a house that is wired with ethernet has dozens of access points!

Thanks again,

-Matt


----------



## soviski (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello everybody, I was wondering if any programs that are similar to Skype that allow VoIP internationally. When Skype was in its early stages it was a free program but now that it’s popular they make people pay. Anyone know of any programs like Skype? Please answer me. I really want to know that. Are there any programs similar to Skype that allow VoIP internationally?


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

soviski said:


> Hello everybody, I was wondering if any programs that are similar to Skype that allow VoIP internationally. When Skype was in its early stages it was a free program but now that it's popular they make people pay. Anyone know of any programs like Skype? Please answer me. I really want to know that. Are there any programs similar to Skype that allow VoIP internationally?


This has nothing to do with with this topic. If you want information go to http://www.voipforums.com/ or http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/voip and you'll probably find your answer there.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

averageguy said:


> Jason, thanks for clarifying. Please let me know if (2) There are comparable devices for ethernet...you plug a receiver into a power outlet, and it will pick up a wireless WiFi signal (presumably broadcast by a WiFi router) and allow an ethernet device to plug in. Is it that simple? I get the feeling this is wrong...is it that the transmitter plugs into a power outlet (at the broadband source), and then uses the power wiring to transmit the signal to the receiver?
> 
> I had realized there were boosters or antenna that extend your WiFi signal, but this sounds slightly different. Is that what an "access point" means? I find the term very ambiguous, because a house that is wired with ethernet has dozens of access points!
> 
> ...


What you are trying to describe are "HomePlug" adapters. They work just like "Wireless Phone Jacks" but for Ethernet; they use the power lines built into the house to transport the Ethernet signals between the HomePlug devices. No "WiFi" is used in this process. NOTE: The ViP series of receivers has HomePlug tech BUILT IN, so only one HomePlug device is needed. Connect the HomePlug to a power outlet near your router, and connect the Ethernet cable from your router to the HomePlug device. Now your ViP receivers can access the router through their power cords via the HomePlug.

There are ALSO WiFi *bridges* (also marketed as "Game Adapters", but are identical), which is designed to connect wirelessly via WiFi and create a wired Ethernet jack. They are designed to adapt wired Ethernet devices (such as, you guessed it, video game consoles, as well as TiVos and Sat receivers) to a WiFi network using the wired Ethernet port.

Two different products that work differently to accomplish the same thing: getting a wired Ethernet signal to a location where you don't want to run Ethernet.


----------

